# Our duck season began



## sjrwinder (Oct 31, 2016)

The new pup 9 month made his first duck retieve after watching the 9 year old do it. He's on his way.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 31, 2016)

Very nice.  What state are you hunting?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2016)

sjrwinder said:


> The new pup 9 month made his first duck retieve after watching the 9 year old do it. He's on his way.



Now that's what it's all about watchin the old one show him how it's done. Start carrying a camera (even if it's just one of those box types you send in so you're not worried about ruining it should something happen) and get some shots as he grows. They grow up fast but with a few pics you can look back and smile and go "That's one heck of a dog and he's my BUD!" 

1st Chase with his 1st duck at 6 months old
2nd a month later and 1st goose
3rd a long distant retrieve on a mallard 6 yrs later yesterday....

There is nothing better then a friend that never turns his back on ya and give it their all to please. A few pictures  make it so nice to look back and remember how they grew.

Congrates on some fime lookin dogs and a good day to remember.


----------



## sjrwinder (Oct 31, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Very nice.  What state are you hunting?



Weare hunting Illinios the northern zone. We drive up on Thursday afternoons and come back on Sunday afternoons 760 miles one way. We'll do this for the next six weeks. We hunt with my brother.


----------



## cr00241 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice pics and good looking dogs!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Oct 31, 2016)

Makes me jealous. Nice pics and hunting!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Nov 1, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## sjrwinder (Nov 29, 2016)

JB made his first solo retieve last week. At ten months old he was watching the duck swimming in the debcoys then when it was down I gave him his line and he retieved it with his teacher sitting in the boat and me grinning ear to ear.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice hunt and nice pictures


----------



## dom (Nov 29, 2016)

sjrwinder said:


> Weare hunting Illinios the northern zone. We drive up on Thursday afternoons and come back on Sunday afternoons 760 miles one way. We'll do this for the next six weeks. We hunt with my brother.



i'll be hunting the southern zone here in a few weeks. hope to get on some birds!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2016)

dom said:


> i'll be hunting the southern zone here in a few weeks. hope to get on some birds!



Lack of water can be good if you find some water to hunt


----------



## sjrwinder (Dec 12, 2016)

Well our Illinois season ended this weekend we did all right. To windy to hunt Thursday but Friday and Saturday we got almost full limits. Photos are of Bubba (10yrs) and JB(10months) watching mallards swimming in the decoys because we had our two man limits the other photo is of ice they had to swim in.


----------



## Georgia Duck Hunter (Dec 12, 2016)

I love seeing those dogs work. I can't wait to get another myself.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 13, 2016)

Great Pictures & Pups!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome hunts. Thanks for sharing.


----------

